# Your thoughts on sexual/romantic "vibes"?



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

At the risk of sounding like a super spiro crackpot, I would like to know your thoughts on this... 

Do you believe it's possible for a person to unintentionally send out sexual energy or thoughts, in general or towards a specific person?

Do you believe others can pick up on these vibes despite there being no sign of outward clues/flirting/vibey eye contact?

Do you believe others can be affected by these vibes? Eg, they have thoughts towards you or they reciprocate?

I know this seems crackpot but I do think it is possible. 

Context in my marriage, well I am a married woman, I have not physically or otherwise flirted or given off signals to anyone in that way, but every now and then I have a day where I catch myself having inappropriate thoughts, or I feel more horny than usual for no apparent reason (hormones maybe?), and I don't know what it is or how exactly but I feel like certain men pick up on it because I notice they behave a bit differently towards me or I find they are looking me in the eye in that certain way. I am really careful in how I interact with men who I work with etc, and even though I have my unexplained days of inappropriate thoughts, I am no different towards them in my brhaviour. But I am wondering if they are picking up on a "vibe". Maybe it's spiritual, or maybe people are just good at discerning vibes/energy.

This has happened at church, at work, and recently with a man who is supposed to be a support group facilitator of a group i'm in. (I avoided the last group session because I felt uncomfortable with him). 

Have you had similar experiences? If so, how do you deal with it? Do you feel guilty or responsible? Do you tell your spouse, and if so, did they freak out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I know what I wrote kind of bugged you on your other thread, so if you didn't accept my apology over there, please let me offer it to you again here.

I totally know what you are describing and have felt it many times. I call it Sex-dar...or at least, the "sensing" part that others are seeing you with, that's them using their Sex-dar. The other part is just your sexuality leaking out, "messaging" to other sexual people in the world. Heck yes, they can "see" you. But this does not mean you are trying to get their attention. It happens below the conscious level.

If you want to PM me I could share more thoughts on this but I don't want to say more in case you would be still upset at me regarding the other post.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Hasn't happened to me for years.

Humans are just animals, though, and we aren't that far off, in my opinion, from other species - being in heat and all that. I think it's just basic biology.

I find that a no-fault situation, nothing to be confessed. Like having a sex dream that does not feature your spouse.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

If that's ever happened to me I have been unaware of it....interesting concept though


----------



## MrsBrawnyMan (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes! People can definitely pick up on those vibes. I often notice men regarding me differently after a night of sex-- more flirty, more aggressive, etc.

Pheromones, maybe?


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I would like to say yes to this super power as it sounds great, but no not in my experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I think it very well may be pheromones. I have picked up on them with women more than once. I dont think you should feel at all guilty about it or feel you need to disclose it to your husband. You are not doing anything wrong.


----------

